# Question: Speaker Issue (Connected to Receiver)



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

My home heater has never been finished before, since there was HDMI cable issue (directional HDMI, contractor installed in wrong direction).

Finally, I am free today to take care of the issue. I have five speakers and one subwoofer (as shows below). 

Now here is the issue: When I connect all speakers to receiver, I used receiver speaker setup assistance. At the end, receiver verifies each speaker (one at a time), they can produce sound. It seems that every thing is fine at this point. But when I connect laptop to receiver and try to play a youtube video, only front left and front right speakers can produce sound, I don't hear any sound from the other three speakers and surwoofer. Why? The five speakers were correctly connected, I did not change anything before connecting laptop to receiver.

Thanks.

--------------------------------------

Receiver: Devon AVR-X3400H

Projector: Epson Home Cinema 2150 

Five Speakers(All are Definitive Technology): Front Left, Front Right, Front Center, Rear Ceiling Left, Rear Ceiling Right.

subwoofer: Definitive Technology ProSub 800 120v Speaker


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Does receiver choose which speakers to produce sound? I thought all five speakers should produce sound at the same time/all the time.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

The receiver will process and amplify whatever signal you're feeding it. Does your laptop have 5.1 surround capability? What kind of sound card does it have? 

The best way to ensure that your system is set up properly is to connect a known multi-channel source, such as a DVD or Blu-Ray player. Your problem could simply be that the YouTube video is only encoded in stereo. 

Here's a good YouTube video that has 5.1 surround tests so you can see if you're system is working properly. 







First thing I would do though, is to check your laptop settings to see if it is even capable.
Second is to make sure that you have set up the receiver properly. You're probably already aware that you have to tell it how many speakers you have, whether they are large or small, whether you have a subwoofer, etc.


Edit: Correction. I have just read that YouTube doesn't have multichannel capability. Disregard my suggestion above. You'll need to connect a DVD player or something similar.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> The receiver will process and amplify whatever signal you're feeding it. Does your laptop have 5.1 surround capability? What kind of sound card does it have?
> 
> The best way to ensure that your system is set up properly is to connect a known multi-channel source, such as a DVD or Blu-Ray player. Your problem could simply be that the YouTube video is only encoded in stereo.
> 
> ...


I don't have DVD or other sources.

Laptop: I don't know. Here is the laptop link. However, Mi Box can only produce sound from FR/FL speakers too.

It could be the receiver setting problem. What does small/big speaker mean? I considered ceiling speakers as small, I remember. Let me try to change the receiver setting later.

Based on your correction: it seems the setting may be right. But where can I find online video with multichannel capability?

Thanks.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

I happened to see speaker setting of Small/Large somewhere in the setting(poke around earlier), but right now I don't know where to find it anymore.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, I think the in-ceiling speakers should be set to small. That "large" setting basically means that a speaker is capable of full range sounds from deep bass to highs. A "small" speaker is one that cannot reproduce the deep bass like a larger speaker would. Your in-ceiling speakers would be small. Maybe your other speakers too. If you set it that way all the low frequencies would be sent to your subwoofer, so the small speakers wouldn't have to try to reproduce sounds that they are not really capable of, which can result in distortion. You can try it both ways and see which way sounds best to you.


I looked up Wave MaxxAudio, which seems to be what audio your laptop has, and so far I'm not sure that it puts out a 5.1 signal. From the few minutes of reading that I did it sounds like it takes a stereo signal and sort of processes it and makes fake surround. I might be wrong though but that's my guess. 

I'm also not sure about the MI Box device. My dad has a Roku and I'm pretty sure that he gets surround sound with it. Reading up on the MiBox and again, I can find no definitive answer whether it puts out a 5.1 signal.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Yes, I think the in-ceiling speakers should be set to small. That "large" setting basically means that a speaker is capable of full range sounds from deep bass to highs. A "small" speaker is one that cannot reproduce the deep bass like a larger speaker would. Your in-ceiling speakers would be small. Maybe your other speakers too. If you set it that way all the low frequencies would be sent to your subwoofer, so the small speakers wouldn't have to try to reproduce sounds that they are not really capable of, which can result in distortion. You can try it both ways and see which way sounds best to you.
> 
> 
> I looked up Wave MaxxAudio, which seems to be what audio your laptop has, and so far I'm not sure that it puts out a 5.1 signal. From the few minutes of reading that I did it sounds like it takes a stereo signal and sort of processes it and makes fake surround. I might be wrong though but that's my guess.
> ...


I guess I set FR/FL as large. But I could not find the setting anymore. It is not in speaker setup assistance.

If both laptop and Mi Box do not work properly, then it is likely receiver setting issue. But I just don't know how to make the adjustment.

Thanks.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Typo....It is *Denon*, not Devon 

Cannot make change in original post anymore.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Yes, I think thel.



Issue solved, based on below link (I need to press Movie button on the control). Now everything is done, sound is great. 

Thank you very very much!

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/1480130-denon-avr-1913-center-channel-no-sound.html


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Hope you're enjoying your new home theater. Since it's now up and running I was curious if you've run the Audyssey calibration system from the Denon receiver. If not, that can make a dramatic improvement in the sound quality. Also remember that you mentioned there was no sound from the subwoofer. Did you ever adjust the receiver setup to let it know that you have a subwoofer? Is the sub working now?


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Hope you're enjoying your new home theater. Since it's now up and running I was curious if you've run the Audyssey calibration system from the Denon receiver. If not, that can make a dramatic improvement in the sound quality. Also remember that you mentioned there was no sound from the subwoofer. Did you ever adjust the receiver setup to let it know that you have a subwoofer? Is the sub working now?


Subwoofer: 1) It has sound when testing the connection between receiver and subwoofer (when I posted this thread); 2) it does not have sound when I connect laptop to receiver (as mentioned in the first post); 3) Now it should have sound after I press the control button Movie.

Audyssey calibration system: I am still moving stuff and organizing basement (2-3 hours every day), don't really have time to enjoy home theater. No idea where to get the setting Audyssey calibration system, but I will look into it this weekend.

Thanks.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Hope you're enjoying your new home theater. Since it's now up and running I was curious if you've run the Audyssey calibration system from the Denon receiver. If not, that can make a dramatic improvement in the sound quality. Also remember that you mentioned there was no sound from the subwoofer. Did you ever adjust the receiver setup to let it know that you have a subwoofer? Is the sub working now?


Attached: Are you talking about this kind of thing?

No, I have not used it yet, since I don't know how to use it, maybe I should spend some time reading the instruction.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> Attached: Are you talking about this kind of thing?
> 
> No, I have not used it yet, since I don't know how to use it, maybe I should spend some time reading the instruction.



Yes, that is what I was referring to. You set up the microphone where your head would be in your normal seating position and then run the program and it will make each speaker produce tones that are picked up by the microphone and it will automatically adjust the volume and delay to each speaker. As you mentioned, you need to sit down when you get a chance and read through the manual so you know all of the features that your new Denon receiver has to offer.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

VAer said:


> Attached: Are you talking about this kind of thing?
> 
> No, I have not used it yet, since I don't know how to use it, maybe I should spend some time reading the instruction.


I have a Denon 11.2 system. You don't really need the instructions Just plug the mic into the front panel and the instructions pop up on the screen. Pretty easy.

The setup takes about 15 minutes and all you need is total quiet. Shut off the furnace and/or AC if you have.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Yes, that is what I was referring to. You set up the microphone where your head would be in your normal seating position and then run the program and it will make each speaker produce tones that are picked up by the microphone and it will automatically adjust the volume and delay to each speaker. As you mentioned, you need to sit down when you get a chance and read through the manual so you know all of the features that your new Denon receiver has to offer.


I really have bad luck, I ordered a receiver, then seller sent a different one to me. Now I just realize Sound Calibration Microphone is missing. I don't remember I have seen something like that. I am doubting that my package was not new. Probably someone ordered it, then returned it, then mail it to me. Otherwise, I cannot image a missing part in a brand new package.

It has been a few months since I placed the order on newegg site, the product is also out of stock.

I have just contacted Denon official website, not sure if they will mail the missing part to me.

Too many unexpected things happen to me, from HDMI cable, speaker cable, to Sound Calibration Microphone.

If they don't mail the missing part to me, then I will need to buy one. I searched Amazon website, no ideas which one I should buy, not able to find the one for AVR-X3400H. There are Sound Calibration Microphone for many other models, but not for AVR-X3400H.

AVR-X3400H is also out of stock on Denon website, not sure if they have the missing part.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

If you bought it at Newegg I would either call them or email them and see if they can send you the microphone. If not, you can buy one at Accessories4less for $25. See link:


https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...qqvuue2wIVFttkCh0_uAyYEAkYBiABEgJ0g_D_BwE&p=1


It looks like this microphone is the same across many different Denon models but I would double check to make sure it is compatible with your receiver. The picture in the link also doesn't show the cable, so I would also double check that it is included with the microphone.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> If you bought it at Newegg I would either call them or email them and see if they can send you the microphone. If not, you can buy one at Accessories4less for $25. See link:
> 
> 
> https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...qqvuue2wIVFttkCh0_uAyYEAkYBiABEgJ0g_D_BwE&p=1
> ...


I thought it needs to go with particular microphone, I use the keyword *denon sound calibration microphone* on Amazon site, nothing comes up for my denon receiver model.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> I thought it needs to go with particular microphone, I use the keyword *denon sound calibration microphone* on Amazon site, nothing comes up for my denon receiver model.



Notice in your pic from Amazon that all of the various microphones all look identical. That's why I'm assuming that it is one microphone that works with all of the different receivers. Still, I'd recommend checking with Denon to be sure before you purchase.


And don't forget, Amazon has a great return policy so if you buy one that doesn't work I'm pretty sure you could return it for a refund.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Notice in your pic from Amazon that all of the various microphones all look identical. That's why I'm assuming that it is one microphone that works with all of the different receivers. Still, I'd recommend checking with Denon to be sure before you purchase.
> 
> 
> And don't forget, Amazon has a great return policy so if you buy one that doesn't work I'm pretty sure you could return it for a refund.


Denon official site will send one out to me. Hope to get it by the end of next week.

Thanks.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

My god, I just found it. It is a very small box. 

Due to HDMI issue, I never "officially" cleaned up basement in the past two months, since I know fixing cable will make it dirty again. Finally found some time to fix HDMI cable and speaker cable recently.

Now when I am trying to taking out some cardboard, I found it. I am going to clean up basement, guess there will be a few bags of trash and quite some cardboard.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Good to hear. Now when you get a chance, put on some music that you are familiar with and listen to your system as it is now. Then place the microphone in the spot where you would normally sit (with the microphone at ear level in your seating position and a quiet room) and run the Audyssey program and let it make adjustments based on the microphone inputs. Once it's done, play the same piece of music again. It should sound much better afterwards. You can always tweak it a bit if you like but it is generally a good starting point.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Good to hear. Now when you get a chance, put on some music that you are familiar with and listen to your system as it is now. Then place the microphone in the spot where you would normally sit (with the microphone at ear level in your seating position and a quiet room) and run the Audyssey program and let it make adjustments based on the microphone inputs. Once it's done, play the same piece of music again. It should sound much better afterwards. You can always tweak it a bit if you like but it is generally a good starting point.



I am watching this video instruction: 





Will do the room correction later today. My projector makes a lot of noisy, not sure if it will affect the Audyssey setup.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

You shouldn't need to have the projector on. Remember the earlier post from Bob Sanders.


"I have a Denon 11.2 system. You don't really need the instructions Just plug the mic into the front panel and the instructions pop up on the screen. Pretty easy.

The setup takes about 15 minutes and all you need is total quiet. Shut off the furnace and/or AC if you have."


Set up the microphone in the correct spot, turn on the receiver and plug the microphone in. The receiver should take over but keep looking at the receiver display for any prompts. I wish I could give you more info but I don't have one of the newer receivers yet.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> You shouldn't need to have the projector on. Remember the earlier post from Bob Sanders.
> 
> 
> "I have a Denon 11.2 system. You don't really need the instructions Just plug the mic into the front panel and the instructions pop up on the screen. Pretty easy.
> ...


Done. I mistakenly thought I have to read it from projector screen. Now I know I can read it from receiver small screen.

However, I could not feel much difference with the setting. Maybe my ears are not so sensitive I was already happy with the sound system.

Thanks.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Small Hint: If you have a Subwoofer, set all the other Speakers to "small".
That way the LFE is being sent directly to the Sub. Once you got it all setup and done, someone is telling you about "ATMOS" and you really want it but you'll need a new Receiver and more (different) Speakers.
This happened to me last Year. I set up a killer 11.2 System, a Pre-Pro Amp, Seperate Amps, etc....then Dolby Atmos came out.
*Sigh*.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> This happened to me last Year. I set up a killer 11.2 System, a Pre-Pro Amp, Seperate Amps, etc....then Dolby Atmos came out.
> *Sigh*.



This is what keeps me from buying a high end preamp / power amp rig. There are too many changes in formats (Dolby, Dolby ProLogic, Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS, DTS HD, Dolby Atmos, etc) that happen way too often. If you invest in a quality preamp you'll probably find yourself with an obsolete piece of gear in a matter of a few short years. 

I'm sticking with a mid level receiver so that when it's time to upgrade the pain won't be too bad.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Dave Sal said:


> This is what keeps me from buying a high end preamp / power amp rig. There are too many changes in formats (Dolby, Dolby ProLogic, Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS, DTS HD, Dolby Atmos, etc) that happen way too often. If you invest in a quality preamp you'll probably find yourself with an obsolete piece of gear in a matter of a few short years.
> 
> I'm sticking with a mid level receiver so that when it's time to upgrade the pain won't be too bad.



I have had 3 high end units now (this denon is my 3rd), and I am NOT impressed.


My Onkyo (top end unit) after about 4 years became unstable. Unrepairable Noises on the hdmi inputs. My Pioneer elite lasted about a week past its warranty. It would take up to 15 minutes to warm up to the point it was usable for about a month, then it just died.
And now this Denon. It's new but not perfect. Every so often I get strange crackling and static for a minute or 2 on the hdmi inputs.


Hats off to you for sticking to the midrange units. I obviously haven't learned yet.


----------

